# Uh oh! Just got my new Alfa 159 and...



## smcgiff (2 Feb 2008)

I took delivery of my 2.4l JTDM 159 this afternoon. It's top of the range and I pretty much loaded it with everything.

I've never driven a car with cruise control before and didn't really know what to look for, but I had this niggely feeling in the back of my head not long after setting out on the journey home.

I got home (about an hour ago). Sure enough, the Cruise Control stalk is missing! This was supposed to be a standard feature! And it's not here. 
It still says on the website that this is a standard feature of the TI - I've taken a screen shot. I'm also 99.99% sure I've a paper spec sheet from the garage showing the Cruise Control as standard.

Cruise Control was a must have for the car I replaced my SAAB with. So, now that it doesn't have it I feel deflated. Not good on day one of a new €54k motor. 
So, any advice? How do ye see this panning out. What do you think the dealer will say when I call them on Monday? Will I be appearing on some solicitor's christmas card list? 

*Flowery language removed to make post acceptable*


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Feb 2008)

smcgiff said:


> I've never driven a car with cruise control before and didn't really know what to look for, but [...]
> Cruise Control was a must have for the car I replaced my SAAB with. So, now that it doesn't have it I feel deflated.


I'm struggling a little with your logic here...


----------



## ninsaga (2 Feb 2008)

Is it on the spec? .... as opposed to what is on the web?


----------



## smcgiff (2 Feb 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> I'm struggling a little with your logic here...


 
I didn't know what the Cruise Control Controls would look like, but I know what Cruise Control is.


----------



## smcgiff (3 Feb 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Is it on the spec? .... as opposed to what is on the web?


 


The TI is very new, and isn't in the normal 159 brochure. I was given a paper addendum/price list that says it is standard. On the current brochure the spec below it (sportivo) also has it as standard.


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Feb 2008)

Ah, tigim anois.


smcgiff said:


> I was given a paper addendum/price list that says it is standard. On the current brochure the spec below it (sportivo) also has it as standard.


It sounds like you have a case, so. A (friendly) 'phone call to the dealer should sort the matter out?


----------



## smcgiff (3 Feb 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Ah, tigim anois.
> It sounds like you have a case, so. A (friendly) 'phone call to the dealer should sort the matter out?


 
I hope so. Chances are the dealer doesn't even know it's missing. It's just another sale to them, but it's my baby!


----------



## REMFAN (3 Feb 2008)

smcgiff said:


> I took delivery of my 2.4l JTDM 159 this afternoon. It's top of the range and I pretty much loaded it with everything.
> 
> I've never driven a car with cruise control before and didn't really know what to look for, but I had this niggely feeling in the back of my head not long after setting out on the journey home.
> 
> ...


 
What exactly do you mean when you say it's missing?? Is there a hole where it should be?! Are you certain it's not in another area of the cockpit?!

Why didn't the sales person sit into the car with you and explain the features before you drove off the forecourt? Cruise control can be a death trap if you've never used it before.

Sales manager won't be impressed,but I suppose you have a case if you can back up your claim of the car having C.Control.


----------



## smcgiff (3 Feb 2008)

Hi Remfan,

100% sure there's a separate stalk for CC. 

It could be that the salesman didn't mention the CC because he knew it didn't have it!  All he pretty much said was that this car had everything. Bit vague, but I'd not even sat in it at that stage.

BTW, I've now found the addendum for the TI and I can confirm it mentions the Cruise Control as standard. The sad thing about it is that it's only €350 as an extra and even if it weren't standard I'd definitely have paid the extra 350.

With that said, I'm going on the basis that this will be news to the garage.

It should be interesting because the garage owner said he was getting the exact spec as mine, just without the sunroof.


----------



## RS2K (3 Feb 2008)

Ask the dealer.


----------



## ASFKAP (3 Feb 2008)

If I was you I'd be around to the dealer at 7:00am tomorrow morning with all the paperwork you have including the printed screenshot which clearly shows that it comes as standard, ask the salesman to point out where the CC controls are located, if he tries to tell you it isn't included ask him to show you his paperwork which confirms that, then show him yours and explain that you bought the car with the expectation that it conformed to the specs which you have and that at no point was it suggested that the feature was not included and that unless they provide you with a car which matched your expectations you'd be returning the car......


As an aside, if you don't mind me asking but why did you choose an Alfa?
I'm assuming its your first Alfa because I'm reminded of the old saying that lots of people buy Alfas, but nobody ever buys a second Alfa......


----------



## ASFKAP (3 Feb 2008)

I'm not sure which model you have but reading the reviews here 
[broken link removed]

It does say CC is standard on all the 2.4 models.

I looked at a few of the Alfa Romeo dealers in Ireland websites, and for your model none of the ones I looked at had tech specs listed, they had them for almost every other car and model that I checked which I found strange. Is it possible some one from the group dealership has seen this thread and had them removed in advance of your visit?


----------



## smcgiff (3 Feb 2008)

ASFKAP said:


> As an aside, if you don't mind me asking but why did you choose an Alfa?
> I'm assuming its your first Alfa because I'm reminded of the old saying that lots of people buy Alfas, but nobody ever buys a second Alfa......


 
Thanks for the advice, ASFKAP. As I live approx 60 miles from the dealer I'll be phoning first thing tomorrow. From what I've learned (in the last hour or so) the fitting of the Cruise Control is not a big deal. 

As for why I chose an Alfa - I've owned one A6, and one A4 in the recent past. My last car was a Saab 93, and the BMW never did it for me (and a Merc would not even register as a possibility). 

So, the looks of the 159 was it's first draw. The reviews of it were quite good, and the build quality seems to have been set right by the German GM. Also, for the same spec a BMW/Audi would have cost a lot more.

Italian looks, with German ingenuity - Seems like a winner. 

So, far I've been impressed overall.


----------



## smcgiff (3 Feb 2008)

ASFKAP said:


> I'm not sure which model you have but reading the reviews here
> [broken link removed]
> 
> It does say CC is standard on all the 2.4 models.
> ...


 
Gulp - You had me worried there for a sec. 

Mines the 2.4 JTDm TI. It's still there under the price section...

[broken link removed]


----------



## r2d2 (3 Feb 2008)

smcgiff said:


> The sad thing about it is that it's only €350 as an extra .


 
Which is what your Alfa will be worth in five years


----------



## ASFKAP (3 Feb 2008)

I looked at a few dealers I found on carzone.ie and followed the links to the new Alfas, on the few I checked they were all the same as in this example....
[broken link removed]

If you click on the link for aeach of the models you'll notice that the 2.4 model is the only one that doesn't give the spec to tell you what comes as standard,  all the other dealers I checked (I din't check them all mind you) were exactly the same......


----------



## RonanC (3 Feb 2008)

The cruise control stalk is built into the same stalk that controls the indicators on the new Seat Leon. It might be the same on the Alfa.

I'd check the manual if I was you.


----------



## smcgiff (4 Feb 2008)

RonanC said:


> I'd check the manual if I was you.


 
Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## efm (5 Feb 2008)

Indeed - could be another case of RTFM or PEBKAC (or in this case PEBSWAC)


----------



## tosullivan (5 Feb 2008)

the cc stalk should be separate from the others.  On the GT it is on the left side of the steering wheel


----------



## gebbel (5 Feb 2008)

smcgiff said:


> Re: Uh oh! Just got my new Alfa 159


 
Yeah I would feel the same way.


----------



## mathepac (5 Feb 2008)

gebbel said:


> Yeah I would feel the same way.


So would I.


----------



## RonanC (5 Feb 2008)

smcgiff said:


> Why didn't I think of that.


 
Some people dont think of looking thats why I posted it.


----------



## Purple (5 Feb 2008)

Well at least the chance of falling asleep at the wheel has gone down since you got rid of the Saab...


----------



## REMFAN (5 Feb 2008)

Interested in the outcome of this... Let us know how this pans out OP!


----------



## smcgiff (6 Feb 2008)

Quick update.

Dealer said there was no way that Cruise Control was standard, and then made a disparaging remark about those that use CC.

Anyway, I sent him on the link on the Alfa website stating it was standard and he then responded saying it was a mistake and CC'd FIAT Ireland. 

I'm giving FIAT until tomorrow to get back to me before I respond.

So, not much progress as yet. I'll let ye know the score when I know more.

As for those above with no taste -


----------



## tosullivan (6 Feb 2008)

That dealer is a serious banker....

Mistake or not, you were led to believe it was there so tough luck on their part

What remark did he pass about those that use cc?


----------



## blueshoes (6 Feb 2008)

Take it you didnt find anything in the manual? Would love to here what he said about people that use cruise control???


----------



## shootingstar (6 Feb 2008)

go on tell us who the dealer was.... please


----------



## tosullivan (6 Feb 2008)

just noticed that Alfraromeo.ie have changed the spec on your model online to reflect cruise control as an optional extra.

They are moving fast.  I hope you have a copy of the 2007 spec model.


----------



## REMFAN (6 Feb 2008)

tosullivan said:


> just noticed that Alfraromeo.ie have changed the spec on your model online to reflect cruise control as an optional extra.
> 
> They are moving fast. I hope you have a copy of the 2007 spec model.


 
They moved quick alright. Love to know what the dealer said about people using CC.


----------



## bacchus (6 Feb 2008)

tosullivan said:


> I hope you have a copy of the 2007 spec model.



I just check the ebrochure on www.alfaromeo.ie. Cruise Control is stated as a standard equipment on the model the OP bought.....so like the OP, i would expect it to be fitted to the car!!


----------



## RS2K (7 Feb 2008)

Page after page on this. Several other pages on www.boards.ie.

In my view there's very little to discuss. Get it sorted OP and let us know outcome.


----------



## moe1013 (7 Feb 2008)

For the record, have the exact model only an 07 version. CC is standard and on a seperate stalk on the left side. Find it useful on a long journey.

Enjoy the car. Have been very happy since I bought it. (And it's my 2nd Alfa!) Way better than my very dull A3... Been v reliable the first 12 months, with everything working just fine.


----------



## gebbel (7 Feb 2008)

moe1013 said:


> Way better than my very dull A3...


 
I would find that highly debatable. No debate on resale value though.


----------



## smcgiff (7 Feb 2008)

gebbel said:


> I would find that highly debatable. No debate on resale value though.


 
Thanks for bearing with me guys.

I got this offer by email. 

_He _[FIAT Ireland] _is willing to offer you a 24 month service programme, for the inconvenience caused._

The servicing of an 159 is quite costly and while I can get it serviced 2/3rds of it's life while under warranty it seems a good deal to me and € wise it's seems good too, considering the optional extra of CC is only €350.


----------



## Caveat (7 Feb 2008)

I'd take it - I know you expected and maybe wanted it but was the CC really that essential?


----------



## REMFAN (7 Feb 2008)

Caveat said:


> I'd take it - I know you expected and maybe wanted it but was the CC really that essential?


 
CC is handy on motorways, but I agree with Caveat that you should take it. It's a good gesture,I'd take it if I was you!


----------



## Seagull (7 Feb 2008)

Can you take it, and get the CC fitted at your own expense? Is there any change in the cost to get it installed now that the car has been handed over to you?


----------



## smcgiff (7 Feb 2008)

Quite probably, Seagull, but I'll look into it.

Thanks for recommendations guys. I've been offered a farily comprehensive 2 year service arrangement i.e. every 20 kms or each year, whichever comes sooner.

So, I'm happy.


----------



## cancan (7 Feb 2008)

How many more bloody threads are you going to start about your bloody cruise control.

It's on boards, on here...
Wow - you got a new car.
Talk with the dealer - why this deserves yet another thread is beyond me.

Mountains and molehills..........


----------



## Purple (7 Feb 2008)

cancan said:


> How many more bloody threads are you going to start about your bloody cruise control.
> 
> It's on boards, on here...
> Wow - you got a new car.
> ...



You sould just ask the guy with the gun standing behind you to stop forcing you to read them....


----------



## tosullivan (8 Feb 2008)

cancan said:


> How many more bloody threads are you going to start about your bloody cruise control.
> 
> It's on boards, on here...
> Wow - you got a new car.
> ...


free country mate


----------



## gebbel (8 Feb 2008)

cancan said:


> How many more bloody threads are you going to start about your bloody cruise control.
> 
> It's on boards, on here...
> Wow - you got a new car.
> Talk with the dealer - why this deserves yet another thread is beyond me.


 
Whoa boy..easy does it.


----------



## smcgiff (8 Feb 2008)

cancan said:


> why this deserves yet another thread is beyond me.


 
I think you'll find there's only one thread on Askaboutmoney. 

I got good advice from both threads. And quite a number of people thanked me for bringing it up. 

BTW, have I told you yet I got a new car?


----------



## Dinny (8 Feb 2008)

Is CanCan the dealer you bought the car off? Seems very upset


----------



## REMFAN (8 Feb 2008)

Dinny said:


> Is CanCan the dealer you bought the car off? Seems very upset


 
Thinking the same thing. Fresh air will help


----------



## smcgiff (8 Feb 2008)

REMFAN said:


> Thinking the same thing. Fresh air will help


 
Surely not, if he were he'd surely be called can'tcan't*






*only joking!


----------



## efm (8 Feb 2008)

smcgiff said:


> BTW, have I told you yet I got a new car?


 
That made me laugh!!


----------



## shootingstar (25 Feb 2008)

smcgiff said:


> I think you'll find there's only one thread on Askaboutmoney.
> 
> I got good advice from both threads. And quite a number of people thanked me for bringing it up.
> 
> BTW, have I told you yet I got a new car?



cool.. does it have Cruise control???


----------



## Stephenkelly (25 Feb 2008)

I have it and i think it's useless - Wouldn't be losing any sleep over it


----------



## smcgiff (25 Feb 2008)

shootingstar said:


> cool.. does it have Cruise control???


 
Funny you should mention that... 

Actually, got my letter saying I've free services for the next two years. So, I'm relatively happy.


----------



## ccgirl (25 Feb 2008)

Have to admit I love my cruise control  !!!  Sorry ....


----------



## WhoAmI (25 Feb 2008)

smcgiff said:


> Quite probably, Seagull, but I'll look into it.
> 
> Thanks for recommendations guys. I've been offered a farily comprehensive 2 year service arrangement i.e. every *20 kms or each year, whichever comes sooner*.
> 
> So, I'm happy.



20kms? Ah, so they're not expecting the Alfa to travel very far then!!! 

_Sorry - couldn't resist!_


----------



## smcgiff (26 Feb 2008)

ccgirl said:


> Have to admit I love my cruise control  !!! Sorry ....


 
That's a sin - Stop it now!


----------



## smcgiff (26 Feb 2008)

WhoAmI said:


> 20kms? Ah, so they're not expecting the Alfa to travel very far then!!!
> 
> _Sorry - couldn't resist!_


 
Bloody Pedant!


----------



## richuu (30 Jul 2009)

Bit of a late reply to this, but possibly useful info anyway. On the facelift Alfa 156's, adding cruise control was as cheap and easy as buying the stalk and replacement steering column cowling, and plugging in. Total cost was something like £50. Might be worth looking into?


----------



## mathepac (30 Jul 2009)

richuu said:


> Bit of a late reply to this ...


18 months late, wrong country, wrong currency, wrong car, wrong purchase to begin with - hey it fits!


----------



## onq (30 Jul 2009)

smcgiff said:


> <snip>
> 
> Cruise Control was a must have for the car I replaced my SAAB with. So, now that it doesn't have it I feel deflated. Not good on day one of a new €54k motor.
> <snip>



For that kind of money you could have a current model e-class merc with cruise control.

It'll always be worth more than the Alfa, even if they're the same price to start off with.

ONQ


----------



## Aidan23gd (31 Jul 2009)

RonanC said:


> The tcruise control stalk is built into the same stalk that controls the indicators on the new Seat Leon. It might be the same on the Alfa.
> 
> I'd check the manual if I was you.


Same with my E-class, it shares a stick with other features.


----------

